# The best and the worse camp site you have stayed in the UK



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi
When we book on site we often have no idea what they are like.
It would be great if members could let the other members know the best and the worse sites in the uk without being too rude.
Perhaps we can score them out of ten, ten being the best and 1 being the worse then I think we will be able to get the gist without being hauled through the courts.

8O 8O


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

There are too many variables to take into account . . my WORST sites would be those 'rip-off' ones that think they can charge a lot
[and UK DOES seem to be open to being ripped-off . . sites I mean], we all know about politicians :wink:


----------

